# enjoying the sunshine



## rafiki (Feb 5, 2009)

Here are a couple from today. I can't seem to get him out of the windows whenever the sun comes out


----------



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, he's so beautiful! I beleive I saw these on parrot_lovers? Correct me if I'm wrong  I could be losing my mind


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow he is stunning!!!


----------



## rafiki (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope, not losing your mind!
It was actually posted to cockatiels, but all communities end up on the friends page just the same


----------



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

Ah, close enough


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

What a pretty bird! He looks like he is enjoying himself.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's adorable. Excellent photos.


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

Aw! He looks so happy. 

It makes me look forward to spring when I can let Jackand Callie out in the warm sun


----------



## rafiki (Feb 5, 2009)

thank you


----------



## rafiki (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to it too!
In Seattle the sun isn't too frequent, so everytime it's out we get so excited


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

He is very handsome and he looks to be checking the weather conditions out for himself 

I can't wait for summer here either.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

He is just so cute.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

His coloring is beautiful!! Billy was just looking out the kitchen window today, waiting for Spring. Your birdie is lovely!


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

hes a handsom tiel


----------

